# King Kutter Brush Hog won't lift



## Dean Williams (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a Massey 1242 with blade, finish mower, rake and tiller. All work well and I get plenty of height for 'roading'. I recently purchased a 5 foot King Kutter brush hog. When attached the lift will only raise the cutter about 2". The pins for the lower arms are nearly as tall as the full range of the lift.

I am considering drilling out the bottom frame bolts to accomodate the larger pin size and moving the pins lower to allow more range. The pins are about 18" from the bottom of the cutter. Moving them would put them at about 6". 

Has anyone else had this problem? Do you see an issue with moving the pins?


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I think if you lower just the arm pins and not the center pin, it will cause the rear of the mower to rise differently than designed.

Is your PTO h.p. rated for that size mower??


----------



## Dean Williams (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Dawzie. I am concerned about the different dynamics of the lift by moving the pins. Unfortunately, the mower has limited value since I cannot travel over anything by level and debree free land with the clearance it currently has. 

The mower has a 40 HP rating. My tractor is 24HP at the PTO..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dean! 

You may have to adjust the length of the top link to lift the cutter higher. The sloppy link that allows the cutter floating motion takes up a lot of the lift ability of the lift arms.


----------

